# Infected Tattoo??



## nneecole (Jan 8, 2010)

A patient was seen for a tattoo that got infected. The doctor has cellulitis, infected tattoo and allergic reaction to the dye as the dx. What do I do with this? Do I need to do a date of injury? Do I need to code it as a chemical reaction to a dye? I was thinking to just code it with the dx of cellulitis. Help please.


----------

